# Lull before the storm



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Cairo seemed spooky quiet yesterday and today.

but there was a buzz of people in Metro tonight.

Is this the Lull before the storm or is the calm weather in for the foreseeable:confused2:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

So it wasn't just Alexandria? I had a friend over yesterday and we talked about how creepy quiet it was.

I say it's the calm before the storm, and the storm will hit on Tuesday.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes very quiet.... and spooky.
I had an appointment at 6pm .. they didn't turn up and I laughed and remarked well they can't blame the traffic today.

Still quiet out there.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Cairo seemed spooky quiet yesterday and today.
> 
> but there was a buzz of people in Metro tonight.
> 
> Is this the Lull before the storm or is the calm weather in for the foreseeable:confused2:



I agree, twenty minutes from 6th October bridge to New Cairo. Great, but somehow creepy.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I wonder what happens now. My impression is that the revolution of January 25th has been hijacked? or dont I understand the local politics?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> I wonder what happens now. My impression is that the revolution of January 25th has been hijacked? or dont I understand the local politics?




Of course it's been hijacked.

SCAF let it happen to get rid of Gammal, without actually being seen to do so,

The MB sat quiet until they knew what way the tide was flowing..


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

If the counting was correct and the MB have a President then forget about Morsi himself, the Big Brother's in front of his party will now bring extreme pressure on the military causing chaos and instability throughout the country.

SCAF will not relinquish control. The real revolutionaries will react to extreme Islamist living conditions with impending Shariah law, the Selafist party will push for more autonomy and Egyptian women will hate the country turning into another Iran.

Result, another peoples' revolt within weeks.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> If the counting was correct and the MB have a President then forget about Morsi himself, the Big Brother's in front of his party will now bring extreme pressure on the military causing chaos and instability throughout the country.
> 
> SCAF will not relinquish control. The real revolutionaries will react to extreme Islamist living conditions with impending Shariah law, the Selafist party will push for more autonomy and Egyptian women will hate the country turning into another Iran.
> 
> ...


Spot on!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Spot on!


 well guys and girls, at the risk of sounding selfish, if this happens I am not too sure my services company will survive. We have taken the knocks since last year, but we need stability now, and I hesitate to say at all cost!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I agree, Stability and Prosperity is what many need right now, at all costs.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rather funny that it takes several days to count all the ballots here in in Egypt, while in France and Greece they get the results the same nite. 

This next period will show how organized and sophisticated the Brotherhood really are, as it appears the Generals don't fancy giving up any power.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Yes I agree, Stability and Prosperity is what many need right now, at all costs.


Many see another Syria uprising. 
I see tourism dwindling to 10% with only certain locations having the type of freedom Europeans expect. Investors stay away as volatile conditions make it impossible to do business, especially with SCAF officials trying to extract every ounce of cash from illicit operations knowing their hold on power is about to crumble.

There was another alternative to mayhem. 
That was to allow a liberal (middle-ground) Egyptian youth movement to flourish and to work with SCAF to create a modern society. 
Now it looks like we are to have an extremist society where ultra conservatism brings about another Ayatollah or another Dictator expands corruption.

It's a ticking time-bomb. 


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Yes I agree, Stability and Prosperity is what many need right now, at all costs.



Hard to see how either of these goals could be achieved, especially the prosperity, unless there is a large inflow of cash (with all strings attached of course) from the Khalijh.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Hard to see how either of these goals could be achieved, especially the prosperity, unless there is a large inflow of cash (with all strings attached of course) from the Khalijh.


 well, economic stability is what we need right now, if it does not happen soon I might not be around much longer to pull Lanasons leg on the English Rugby teams performances...


----------

